# Have you ever been involved in a car accident?



## Rongvt1991 (May 1, 2018)

I haven't.
Only minor slow collisions.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I got into a three-car accident several years ago. I probably could've avoided it if I had kept a safe following distance. Fortunately, my insurance company paid for most of the repairs and my car came out of it looking better than it did before the accident.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Just a small fender-bender. Was nothing big, driver got chewed out, insurance info was exchanged and we were off again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Once as a passenger but pretty small.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

My psycho brother purposely drove us off the rode into a ditch on an isolated road in the country so that "no one would find us if we needed medical attention and we could die." ****. We weren't badly injured but I did get knocked out upon impact (woke up the next morning) and had a really bad concussion afterwards.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What's the difference between being involved in a car accident and having a car accident? Does it sound more official or fancy or something?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I'm pretty sharp, I was once in a minor ding as a passenger ....


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Twice as a passenger. One when I was a baby and another one about 5 years ago.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No, but I have almost been hit by cars one too many times now. There was one that literally stopped mere inches away from me, once and I just stood there, awkwardly making freaked-out eye contact with the driver. 

Another time I was walking to school and I stopped to wait for this one lady to pass at a small intersection, saw she was on her phone, so I figured I'd just go, and just then she ended up going for it and hitting my leg. Luckily I made it out pretty unscathed out of that one because of the way I reflexively moved my body just in time, though I had to kind of limp to school the rest of the way. She was kind enough to get out of the car and check on me, and even gave me her number. I felt really embarrassed about the whole situation, even after I told her a couple of times I was fine. (I noticed funnily enough how even after a situation like that I was focused more on my embarrassment/the SA side of the fear more than the fact I could've been killed. :serious

I figure it must be some sort of divine protection. (lol)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No, never


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Once as a passenger. T-boned at 55mph by a red light runner in a Ford Explorer. Totaled the car we were in. Luckily, I only got a broken collar bone from the seat belt(I probably would have been through the windshield had I not been wearing a seat belt).


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes and I almost flew out of the backseat through the front windshield but luckily the momentum that was going to carry me through to that end was snuffed out somehow. Thank God.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm an accident that was made in a car. Does that count?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Minor slow collisions are car accidents, unless they were intentional.

I've been in two. The first was about 5mph and did about $800 damage, the second was about 35mph in a better spot where I can ignore the damage.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, when I was 22.

I was taking a 2-hour trip back to my college town on a rainy night. During the trip, my car uncontrollably slipped down a bridge due to the rain. As my car slid down the bridge, I hit a car. The driver was a presumed drug dealer who drove off before the cops even showed. He even told me to not call the cops.

Regardless, my car was wrecked & smoky. Whereas the dude who drove off had 0 notable damage to his car. Since I was stranded alone with a jacked car, I called the cops & received tow truck service to a gas station. Before their arrival, I was stranded on that highway for quite some time and got stares from idiotic onlookers as they drove past me in their cars.


----------



## beccabee (May 7, 2018)

*in 2013*

yup, in 2013 i was in a car accident where we flew off the road and landed upside down, one of the girls next to me was brain dead for two days and then passed away. The other two in the backseat, me and my cousin, got Traumatic Brayn Injuries (TBIs)


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Thankfully I've never been in a serious accident before and my heart goes out to those who have been.:heart

One time though we hit a patch of black ice and the car spun around a few times until it hit a telephone pole. Thankfully we were all okay, but it definitely scary!!! The car was okay too besides the dent in the door.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Harlin said:


> My psycho brother purposely drove us off the rode into a ditch on an isolated road in the country so that "no one would find us if we needed medical attention and we could die." ****. We weren't badly injured but I did get knocked out upon impact (woke up the next morning) and had a really bad concussion afterwards.


Um....._what_?!

Jesus, are you still in contact with him? Did he get charged or anything?


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

When I was 12 my uncle was taking my brother and I bowling and he slammed into the back of a car at a stop light (don't remember why, uncle was an idiot driver and always going too fast). 

Had my eyes closed and no seat belt on. My head went into the windshield and was knocked out and have no memory of actual crash. Somehow no broken bones but had a mild brain injury that was said should fully recover. Sometimes wonder if that brain injury has to do with any of the anxiety... who knows.

Was weird afterwards seeing the broken windshield, it had bunch of my hair stuck in it and hanging down. very bizarre.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. 

One was quite serious - no injuries but my car was totaled.

The others have just been little "fender benders".


----------



## Rongvt1991 (May 1, 2018)

beccabee said:


> yup, in 2013 i was in a car accident where we flew off the road and landed upside down, one of the girls next to me was brain dead for two days and then passed away. The other two in the backseat, me and my cousin, got Traumatic Brayn Injuries (TBIs)


Sorry to hear that, must have bern very traumatic.

I hope car accidents will become a thing of the past as Autonomic cars are becoming a reality.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, two small accidents as a passenger. Both the times my mom was driving but those were her only two accidents in her life, I just happened to be in the car both times.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i wrecked my first car pretty bad cus some drug i was prescribed. then i just didn't drive or have a car or work or anything or even go to school half of the time for the next few years. i think i kept taking some similar drug and just sat around playing castleville for like a year or two lol. i was really content to that and everyone else was happy to just have me doing that too i guess because they weren't putting an ounce of effort in helping me do anything else from what i recall which wasn't much since i pretty much have amnesia most of the time because it destroyed my memory so badly.

oh, my sister at the time was back living with us too then cus she broke up with her boyfriend too. she totaled her car on the exact same day, and she also had lost her job, and was broke at the time since she doesn't save, caused a lot of problems, cus my mom was helping her and i was like well, she can help her first, so yeah she's helping her instead of me but i wasn't trying to get much help since she cant help both of us.

my grandparents gave her a few thousand dollars for a new car, not a loan, and my mom talked them into giving to her. they told her she needed to give me rides in it which is pretty funny that they think she would.

i don't really talk to them but i just think its bizarre, my sister is so ****ed up, on heroin, stealing hundreds of dollars from me to do gods knows what and I was very strict with myself out spending absolutely NONE of my money until I got back on my feet since I didn't have the means to make money, my sister was getting rides from my mom to a new job, so that takes up enough of her time. so she is using my money to have fun, when i have severe SA, and need to get out of the house but I absolutely 100% refuse not to until I get a car because why would i spend money when i have no way of getting more. she was also broke because she can't stop spending when here I am saving my money, which i always have by the way.

and i still think i had enough money to get a ****ty new car just so i could get a job, a ride to a job, and save some money enough to get a better one, which wouldn't have even taken that long, but both my mom and sister are like no, no car is good enough, and every car i show her is not good enough, and my sister is "mom's right", how the **** is it a good idea for me to be sitting on my *** playing castleville for two years and nothing else lmao, and i'm sitting here taking antidepressants so i don't give a **** about all of this or feel guilty, and they can't even tell that this **** is terrible for me, and when i tell them what my side effects are i get the 'no, you're imaging it" bull****

when i told my mom i wrecked my car because of that drug, she was like "no, you wrecked it because you stayed up all night studying" she just makes up stories like that lmao, its not true, i wrecked the car fo the same reason i cut my arm and lots of other stuff too.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Twice and both times I was driving. The first time I was 18 and wrecked my parent's car. I was going too fast around a curve, hit some loose gravel and lost control. It slid off the road and into the ditch. I got banged around pretty good and was very sore for a few days. The car had a fair amount of damage but insurance paid to have it fixed. The second time was just a few years ago. I hit a deer on the highway. I didn't get injured but my car was almost totaled.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Twice. One time was going through a busy intersection at rush hour going to an evening class. Guy was suppose to yield before turning left and crashed intothe front fender. No one got hurt. Just raded our insurance info and this one lady gave me her phone number as a witness. She said she seen the whole incident and he was at fault. Good thing I had this number due to the guy told the insurance company I was driving fast and recklessly which was impossible due to bumper tobumper traffic. The insurance company didn’t buy his story due to what the witness said what really happened. 

Then the second time this woman was flying out of her driveway and hit me on the rear corner bending the rear bumper. Didn’t have any problem with this one since I had her call a Des Moines city cop to write up a report.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Slacker said:


> When I was 12 my uncle was taking my brother and I bowling and he slammed into the back of a car at a stop light (don't remember why, uncle was an idiot driver and always going too fast).
> 
> Had my eyes closed and no seat belt on. My head went into the windshield and was knocked out and have no memory of actual crash. Somehow no broken bones but had a mild brain injury that was said should fully recover. Sometimes wonder if that brain injury has to do with any of the anxiety... who knows.
> 
> Was weird afterwards seeing the broken windshield, it had bunch of my hair stuck in it and hanging down. very bizarre.


No seat belt!! Yikes.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just fender benders.

One I was turning left and the car across the street was pulling out and backed into me. No damage to my car but his badly fender-bendered. That was my first year driving.

Then I got one again last year. I was pulling into a parking space, came in too hot, and hit the other car. Damaged the front of their car badly, mine only destroyed the glass in the headlight.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

komorikun said:


> No seat belt!! Yikes.


In my defense, his truck had no working seat belts.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What's the difference between being involved in a car accident and having a car accident? Does it sound more official or fancy or something?


I know I read it that way too. Hehe "Me and my car accident were quite involved at one time..." :lol

I hate saying it because I feel like I'm jinxing it, but I've only been in 1 car accident (caused by my dumb***) when I was still new to driving/a teen. It was Fourth of July evening and I was near the Sports Complex where they do all the fireworks. A police car had hit a pole in slow motion and I was like "WTH happened?" and was all fascinated by things around me, when I changed lanes going 50 mph and traffic was dead stopped. I slowed and tried to brake but slammed into the guy in front of me, who then hit the people in front of them, who hit the people in front of them, etc.

Most mortifying experience of my LIFE. I had like 6 cars all waiting to collect my info in a parking lot. Couldn't even move my car, the front was so damaged that when the cops arrived they had to push my car using their car into the parking lot nearby. The first cop to respond funny enough, was the one who crashed his car into a pole. He was fine apparently but also was another city cop and insisted I had to wait on the city I was apparently in's police to come (I was in between the two cities) It was all just such a strange night. The most amazing part of it though, was that nobody got hurt (thankfully) I had whiplash which always sucks and my sister banged her knees on the dash (she's got the longest legs) but that was it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Three total (they all ran into my car), two happened while car was stationary.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

No. I'm a safe driver.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

andy0128 said:


> No. I'm a safe driver.


Good to hear. 

If avoid rush hour, hours when people drink, drive, chances of it happening are very low.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because some lady thought, for some probably unique reason, that she could make a turn while the forward-moving traffic was in the middle of its flow. Of course, she was wrong and even though we braked hard, we still hit her. She was at fault and had to pay. What I loved about the situation is that I got 5 free professional back massages out of it. They were stupendous, even though they were done by a guy, lol.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes but I wasn't the one driving. It was snowing really bad and we were on the freeway and the car started sliding and eventually rolled over and ended up upside down. We were all okay and people started getting out to help us. I wasn't too scared, I don't really fear death and we were all okay and that's what mattered.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Quite a few of them when I was younger. Now I only ride a bike, but I had a few close encounters with taxi drivers, cell phone idiots and random car doors opening at the last second.


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes, it was last year in May. Some old dude failed to stop at a stop sign as he was trying to merge onto the main road, and I rammed right into him. Honestly though, I didn't really care, because it was my first day of work, and I was just paranoid I was going to be late, and really nervous/anxious about starting my first job. Plus, the car was my dad's lol..


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A few times. The worst of them was when someone decided to run a light at full speed at an interstate interchange. Hit me in the front and spun me like a top Think I must have smacked my head against the driver's window because I felt spaced out and pretty wobbly for several days thereafter. Fortunately, it was only brain damage.


----------



## Kristin Schulz (Jun 17, 2018)

Been in four. Two were serious. None my fault. Was rear ended by a drunk driver who had no insurance or license. Totaled the jeep. Another time a Dr ran a red light while talking on his phone and I ended up with a bad concussion from my head going through the side window. Car was totaled. Another time was icy out and the SUV I was riding in tipped over on it's top. Last time was an elderly man who was a preacher pulled out in front of me and I couldn't get stopped. Passed out from that one and don't remember much. Car was totaled.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> Fortunately, it was only brain damage.


_Only_ brain damage?

I had one where I was driving and a lady came fast out of a parking lot and hit me before I could stop. I tried to swerve over but there wasn't enough time. The damage to both cars was pretty minimal, a dented panel on theirs, mine had a bent fender and hood plus broken bumper and headlight. My car was in the shop for a long time. I did get a sweet rental for a few months though.

I was happy they fixed my car because it was already 13 years old then, and I didn't want to have to buy a new car at the time.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

4-5 of them. Mostly before I was 13. Worst injury I had from any of them was hitting my head on the middle compartment from the back seat when I was 7, I think I still have the mark LOL


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

One time I got rear ended by a truck. Driver proceeded to advertise his friends WRX for sale to me if mine gets written off.


----------



## cryptidsupreme (Apr 6, 2018)

I was hit by a car in a crosswalk when I was about nine and I'm still pretty scared of crossing the street still


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

Yes, and I wasn't driving.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes but I was sitting in the backseat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was in seven (of various seriousness) with my first car - it was a compact car. I loved the car, but it was a tin can.

My current car (2006 Mustang). I have had technically four in 12 years, but only one resulted in an insurance claim, a second was handled outside of insurance, and the other two were fender benders. One of them was one where some fool hit the person in front of him, backed up and hit me, and then pulled out and drove away. He had a very old vehicle with a temporary tag.....and likely no insurance (illegal in Ohio).

The other happened right before Halloween 2017 - I drove from Dayton, Ohio to North Carolina.....I was in Johnson City, Tennessee at a large intersection. I was driving straight through and the light was green (for about three seconds!) when it turned yellow, I looked at both directions and saw an ambulance coming from my right. I slammed on the brakes to let the ambulance through.....and got rear ended hard. It was either that or get T-boned by the ambulance which would not have been good for my mother....or me.

Miraculously, there was no damage to either vehicle! I was trying to get my Mom and myself to the hotel before our cousin's wedding the next day.....we made it about an hour later than I had hoped. We were fine.


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes. About 10 years ago. My mom was driving and someone tried to get in our lane and hit the side of my moms car. Nobody was hurt but there was some damage done to the car that took a while to fix.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah. Some lady hit me from behind while I was at a red light. I saw her coming like 2 sec before she hit, so i braced myself and even turned the car wheel so i wouldnt hit the car in front of me. 



she hit me, i turned and went left avoiding the car in front of me, and she hit another car after bouncing off mine totaling that one.



if it wasnt for my quick thinking, my car prolly woulda been totaled after smashing into the car in front of me. also, the car in front of me woulda been damaged. also, i probably would have lost my car and not gotten the full amount for it, cause of some stupid cap her insurance put on the repairs for all vehicles involved. 



luckily, my truck has a heavy metal frame cause the bumper is just minorly dented. i still made sure i got a nice settlement out of it. so thanks, careless bish.


----------



## Kaleido (Jul 5, 2018)

No, but the amount of ****ty drivers that have almost hit me is insane.

There was a guy driving straight towards me the other day because he was in the completely wrong lane. There was the guy that didn't give way to us in a roundabout and hit the car next to me because it didn't see him in time. There's the people that for some reason never look for oncoming traffic before turning into your street. There's the people that are constantly drifting into other lanes. There are people that don't know how to merge or even just what indicators are, people that race around corners, people that have too much of an ego to not tailgate. There's a confusing amount of people that just don't know how to use roundabouts in general and I've had to stop or slow down so many times for them. There's so many things.

Can't wait for self driving cars to be a thing once they're safe enough. Or just better monitoring of _everyone's_ driving in general.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

One at 80mph, and one at 120mph


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

always


----------



## Avalyn (Dec 17, 2016)

The Scrub Ducky said:


> Yeah. Some lady hit me from behind while I was at a red light. I saw her coming like 2 sec before she hit, so i braced myself and even turned the car wheel so i wouldnt hit the car in front of me.


ARGH. Literally the same thing happened to me today and I realised I didn't have anywhere to go (car in front, cement wall on one side and incoming traffic on the other) so I just braced myself and kept my foot on the brake.

The guy had a bumper on the front of his car too so one side of my car's completely ruined and the body of it's digging into the back wheel while his car has a cracked headlight and a few scratches... And now I have no car to get me places! :crying:


----------



## Superfrank (Jul 18, 2018)

Thankfully never


----------

